# CAERDYDD/CARDIFF, Wales



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delirium said:


> Another good set, mike. :cheers:
> 
> The Bay is very much an out of town destination and experience in many respects; it's a good mile/ 20-25 minute walk from the centre with an urban realm designed as such. Going on a tangent, the neighbourhood in between (Butetown) is certainly a _unique_ place, I remember walking with friends through it late one saturday night... that was certainly interesting!
> 
> Dunno if you've been or'll have time to visit but Castell Coch on the northern outskirts is a pretty lush place to visit; very different from the other castles in Wales.


Technically the bay is the huge area around the freshwater lake with many different attractions and areas, the inner harbour is mainly a restaurant and cultural center with some leisure. Butetown is defiantely "interesting", its had some decent development lately but its still the worst area in Cardiff, and such a shame its between the city center and bay. Anyway you can avoid it completely by walking down leafy lloyd George Ave, walking along the River to the bay or alternatively along the canals and atlantic wharf. I personally like to catch the water taxi which gives great views along the river and bay. I always tell people not to walk through butetown as its so unrepresentative of Cardiff.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A nice update. Thanks.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Always liked those Victorian Villas on Park Place, reminds me of Redland.



cardiff said:


> Technically the bay is the huge area around the freshwater lake with many different attractions and areas, the inner harbour is mainly a restaurant and cultural center with some leisure.


Didn't say anything that was to the contrary. So?



Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks! Yeah that's fair enough. As I said above, I'm sure I will see what Butetown looks like; is it mostly residential? I have seen Castell Coch numerous times when turning off the M4 up into the valleys but never actually been. I can remember there used to be a kids programme set in that castle but can't remember what it's called. Lovely castle though.


By 'interesting' I mean... it's a tad rough, deprived and full of 'characters'. It's very different from the newly built, middle-class and somewhat bland residential developments that surround it. It's sort of regarded as Cardiff's version of 'The Block' in Sydney, but bigger. Apart from the demographic that lives there, it's not that interesting in and of itself nowadays, at least in architectural terms, but it's got a pretty fascinating history when it was known as Tiger Bay.

Re: Castell Coch: was that TV show ''The Worst Witch'', perhaps?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> A nice update. Thanks.


Thanks Jane! 



Delirium said:


> Always liked those Victorian Villas on Park Place, reminds me of Redland.
> 
> By 'interesting' I mean... it's a tad rough, deprived and full of 'characters'. It's very different from the newly built, middle-class and somewhat bland residential developments that surround it. It's sort of regarded as Cardiff's version of 'The Block' in Sydney, but bigger. Apart from the demographic that lives there, it's not that interesting in and of itself nowadays, at least in architectural terms, but it's got a pretty fascinating history when it was known as Tiger Bay.
> 
> Re: Castell Coch: was that TV show ''The Worst Witch'', perhaps?


I agree, very much like Redland and Westbury Park in particular. Clevedon also has a number of these types of houses. Oh I see, maybe an area to avoid then with the camera, curious how it is where it is.

That's the TV show yep. Haven't seen it in ages mind.


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for risking getting blasted by that Darleks ray gun to bring us these photos.

Some nice shopping arcade action there!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

the_sage said:


> Thanks for risking getting blasted by that Darleks ray gun to bring us these photos.
> 
> Some nice shopping arcade action there!


My pleasure! The arcades are lovely, real treasures for the city. I wish my own city had more as I've only come across two.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

^^^
Is this Cardiff University?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

The building with the tower is the City Hall, the building with the dome is the City Museum and the building with the black Land Rover parked outside is the main university building.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> .......... the building with the dome is the City Museum ....


Its actually the National Museum of Wales, the city museum is on the Hayes.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Quite right! It even says it on the bloody building haha (I'm half Welsh so should know that  )


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great...I love those old architecture.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks! Cardiff has brilliant architecture!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates; and some magnificent and very grand buildings.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Jane! Very true, Cardiff has it's fair share of those. Just a shame the weather wasn't better really with the interspersed nice days we've had.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Jane! Very true, Cardiff has it's fair share of those. Just a shame the weather wasn't better really with the interspersed nice days we've had.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you for posting these shots. They are excellent.

My city looks very nice I think.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ My absolute pleasure! It's a city to be proud of for a good number of reasons!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice set of new pics


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks cardiff!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Really awesome thread! I'm not checking the new threads in Urban Showcase as often now. Subscription added! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I've noticed less activity from you in the Urban Showcase but great to hear from you here! Thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Bumpety bumpety bump.


----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Good work Bristol Mike! My other half is one of those photos, I need to ask what she was doing in town at that time of day!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha fair enough. Perhaps a little session of shopping was in order instead of being at work.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

And that, for now, concludes my tour of Cardiff. Another visit is planned for August so stay tuned for more pictures.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good thread.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Cardiff....


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

paul62 said:


> Good thread.





Linguine said:


> lovely Cardiff....


Thank you kindly!


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures!!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It always suprises me how urban British cities look. Even less known and less populated places like Cardiff. Nice city, fine thread!


----------



## innotect (Jan 11, 2013)

Some great pics of Cardiff on here. I've been living in the city for a couple of years now and I have fallen in love with the place. Right now there are plans to extend the city, and from what I have seen of the plans I fear it may soon start to lose it's appeal. Cardiff is small for a city, but especially small for a Capitol... but its compact size makes it such a wonderful place to live.


----------

